# Pistons @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Finals - Game 3 | May 27th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 3*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(2-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-2)*

_*Sunday, May 27th, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*​
*•* Continue to be physical and if the refs let the players play, Detroit will have the edge. But if the Cavaliers begin to get more respect, the Pistons must make the adjustments to their defense necessary to avoid picking up fouls. If Detroit fails to do so, the Cavaliers will gain confidence and feel empowered.

*•* Rather than playing with Cleveland until pulling away at the very end, Detroit needs to start the game on fire. Assuming Cleveland plays better at home, the Pistons need to exert more energy throughout the course of the game.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* Cleveland needs to be aggressive and go right at Detroit. Larry Hughes needs to attack the basket because unless his jumpshot starts falling, he needs to find a way to be effective. 

*•* Game 3 will show the world what Coach Brown has learned and what he hasn't. There are a few fine points that need to be addressed and if Brown can do those subtle things, Cleveland will be in good shape.

*OVERVIEW*​
Cleveland cannot afford any more mistakes and this team is far beyond the point of moral victories. Cleveland knows they can not only hang with Detroit, but legitimately beat them as well. The fans need to be loud the entire game and not just wait for something exciting to happen.


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

attack...attack...attack!run...run...run!try to win big.its impossible for them to beat detroit in a tight game.detroit's just too good of a team in a close game.more minutes for the 3pt line-up.be physical.do some hard fouls.the so-called playoff foul.maybe a couple of flagrants too.please M.Brown.put LeBron in better position to score.in the low block.lessen the iso.more of the pick and rolls/pick and pops.need to have better ball movement.win the damn game at all cost.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well fellas, I took it upon myself to change my name to Wesley for Retirement and he was pretty much inactive after that. So going along the same lines I changed my name to the new: Larry Hughes for Retirement and maybe tonight Boobie/Sasha/Lebron will be playing together. (ha)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol at the screen name. By the way, I changed my sig also...

Anyway, big game tonight. Cavs need this one to regain confidence. We could have won both games in Detroit, and I honestly believe we'll take the next one at the Palace. Call me unrealistic, but if we tie it back at 2-2, we win the series.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we win this game. Lebron is due for a breakout game and the crowd should be pumped up. The Pistons won't be able to rely on another 3rd qtr comeback on the road.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A lot easier to play at home.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

LBJ a mad-man early, he has that "look" in his eyes....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Watching it on Yahoo gamechannel... Jones in the game... I like that Mike Brown is not holding anything back... DJ/Gibsob/Bron?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So Mr. Glass got broken. This bodes well. Hopefully DJ isn't having an off night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Tied 22-22 at the end of the first quarter. I wish Cleveland could have ended the quarter with a lead but que sera sera.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So Mr. Glass got broken. This bodes well. Hopefully DJ isn't having an off night.


Hughes went down?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice to see Gooden hitting some shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson showing some hustle. Nice defensive plays. I wonder how Kerr feels about his comment the other game about being a weak defender. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the hesitation on the baseline. Sweet.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads at halftime 46-43. Cleveland finished the half strong and got a standing ovation. Go Cavs!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's always painful seeing these 3rd quarter meltdowns. Cleveland finally calls time out. You know Coach Brown is afraid to burn them all up in the 3rd and be in a shortage for the 4th.


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

3rd quarters has alwayz been the worst.i really wonder why...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 1 point after 3 quarters of play (63-62).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the DUNK!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The stretch here is going to be huge. Keep playing hard Cleveland.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with the big 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

This is how the Cavs need to play on a consistent basis.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Clutch shot by James. Bang!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

* Cleveland 88, Detroit 82*

Go Cavs!


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

great win.props to Bron and the rest of the team.keep the confidence up.stay focused and motivated.and be ready for game 2.


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

sorry.i mean game 4


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

If we snatch the next one home, Game 7 we go!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Anti-Barkley Sign Pictures*

A brief recap of the moment:

As the TNT crew came back from break, Ernie laughed a little and said, “We don’t need to go there. We don’t need to go there.”

Then Barkley said, “I always thought, I always thought that fans who took the time to make signs are *******es anyways. I don’t mind kids doing it but adults shouldn’t make signs.”


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well fellas, I took it upon myself to change my name to Wesley for Retirement and he was pretty much inactive after that. So going along the same lines I changed my name to the new: Larry Hughes for Retirement and maybe tonight Boobie/Sasha/Lebron will be playing together. (ha)



I change my name and Larry plays 22 minutes and Gibson plays 29 with a victory. I think its all because of me. thank you


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In the postgame conference, Coach Brown seemed as if the injury was the main reason why Larry saw less time. It's a shame that our coach hasn't fully grasped the concept that no Snow and less Larry paves the way for more Boobie and Sasha. I think LeBron plays better with the later duo against this Pistons squad that is determined to pack the lane against him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Agreed. More Boobie/Sasha please.

I was EXTREMELY impressed with Boobie's defense tonight. He was not just playing well, but actually shutting people down. He just has a swagger about him, very impressive showing by Boobie :cheers:


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

Late Reply, But I totally agree.. 

Daniel Gibson played great tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So what is the news on Larry Hughes? Hurt? Out? Just a *****? I missed the game just heard he had gotten hurt which was the reason Gibson was playing more.


----------



## TheOUTLAW (Dec 10, 2006)

He had a plantar strain. From what I understand it hurts (and he was clearly limping when he came back into the game). Don't know if that means he's out or not. But knowing him, he may not even be back for preseason.

What the heck happened that I only joined in Dec and only have 3 posts? I'm not around alot anymore, but I've been here since 2003 at least.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't know But I love the new logo WFR: Larry Hughes for Retirement lol


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------

